

Office politics a danger to morale - Microsoft - edandersen
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/business/news/Work-together-better-Office-politics-a-danger-to-morale-801371633.aspx

======
edandersen
This is actually a SEO blogspam thing on Microsoft's site - the title however
is beautifully ironic.

